# للبيع الفوم بأنواعه (سائل - حقن - مفروم )



## الاخوة للفوم (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته​ 
أعزائى أعضاء موقع المهندسين العرب
تحية طيبة 
احيط علم سيادتكم
ان لدينا جميع انواع الفوم (سائل - حقن - مفروم وهو يسمى بالادبر)
ويدخل فى صناعات عديدة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
البويات - وجميع انواع العزل - وفى مجالات الخزف والسيراميك - والخرسانات الجاهزة - وجميع المواد الاصقة ).
مادة الفوم عبارة عن مادة تسمى foamex
وهى الفوم السائل
ويدخل فى صناعة الكرتون والمواد الاصقة
وصناعة البويات وخصوصا صناعة الزيت
والفوم المفروم يدخل فى صناعة الخرسانات الجاهزة والطوب الاسمنتى الخفيف وذلك كعازل لدرجة الحرارة والصوت
والفوم الحقن يدخل فى صناعة غرف التبريد بصفة عامة وذلك كعازل بين الجسم الخارجى لثلاجة التبريد والجسم الداخلى لها


وعلى راغبى الشراء الاتصال على الارقام التالية
موبايل : 0196121939 ــــــــ 0115678124 (002)

فاكس : 0132765990 (002)

ايميل : [email protected] yahoo.com 

من داخل مصر وخارجها 

والله الموفق​ 

__________________​


----------



## آفاق للديكور (7 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرم ارغب بشراء مادة الفوم الاسائل وارعغببلمعرفة على طريقة التصنيع ارجو الرد على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## آفاق للديكور (7 يونيو 2010)

ارغب بف لاشراء مادة الفوم السائل ولكن من اين


----------



## آفاق للديكور (7 يونيو 2010)

اخواني ارغب بشراء مادة الفوم السائل من سورية


----------

